# How can I STOP the Initial Ink Charge starting?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

Each time I switch on my NeoFlex it starts an initial ink charge. I let it run its course but this occurs EVERYTIME I switch on!

Fortunately I have cleaning solution in the carts just now, but I'm starting to get low on this!! I don't want to load my inks as most will end up in the waste tank!

Any ideas?

John


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Each time I switch on my NeoFlex it starts an initial ink charge. I let it run its course but this occurs EVERYTIME I switch on!
> 
> ...


this is the epson firmware instructing the charge.. there is no way around this that i know of without reprogramming firmware?

the 1900 is another one that does this on startup aswell .. keep in mind an ink charge is no where near wasteful as a headcleaning and in most cases is diserable with a dtg!! IMHO


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Just press the left arrow button which is also the "NO" button.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

YoDan said:


> Just press the left arrow button which is also the "NO" button.
> Dan
> *"HAPPY PRINTING"*


Im not that familiar with the 4800.. that is good info

the desktops dont have this option to my knowledge.. you may have a trick for them aswell?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.

@german13
I thought Initial Charge uses a lot more ink than a Powerclean?

@yoDan
I'm not asked if I want to do an initial charge, it just does it automatically! If I could stop it and get to the ready prompt, that would be a good solution to start with.

John


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> @german13
> I thought Initial Charge uses a lot more ink than a Powerclean?
> ...


John..

Im not well versed with the 4800 characteristics.. the 1900 does alot of the charge cycles on start up plus at ink resets so it wastes alot.. 

ink charges do not waste near the ink headcleans/power cleans/ purges based on my experience with the desktops..

you can also find more info on this at inkjet carts .us... if you talk to russ/ross he will tell you the same thing!!! he works with tons of the epson printers and how he explained it to me aswell..

I have never know a way to bypass ink charges this is epson firmware programming from what i understand..


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Stitch-Up said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Each time I switch on my NeoFlex it starts an initial ink charge. I let it run its course but this occurs EVERYTIME I switch on!
> 
> ...


Hi John,

Were you able to get the problem resolved? If so what was the resolution?

Thanks,


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like it may be flagged to do an Initial Charge at start-up.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

kevrokr said:


> Sounds like it may be flagged to do an Initial Charge at start-up.


Yup, reset the flag and all sorted.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

That's great! If you ever get stuck , call the BelQuette LIONS. The original is still king of the jungle.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

kevrokr said:


> That's great! If you ever get stuck , call the BelQuette LIONS. The original is still king of the jungle.


Did you really just post that? LOL

Well, I gotta get back to training our Big Game Hunters!


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Did you really just post that? LOL
> 
> Well, I gotta get back to training our Big Game Hunters!



That's awesome!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Lions and Tigers and Bears oh my!
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

kevrokr said:


> That's great! If you ever get stuck , call the BelQuette LIONS. The original is still king of the jungle.


It was the TIGERS who resolved it


----------

